# new holland tc30 clutch problem



## norman566 (Aug 4, 2018)

I replaced the bell housing and install a new clutch. the problem I'am having is it is installed. about a 1/4 the motor turns, when it is all the whey in you cannot turn the motor.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members. I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest which will start next week. Please be sure to add your vote for this months Tractor of the Month, which will be found next week on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Single clutch, double clutch, double clutch with live PTO, or clutch with hydrostatic transmission?

If it is a double clutch did you use the setup tool, or try to wing it?


----------



## norman566 (Aug 4, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Single clutch, double clutch, double clutch with live PTO, or clutch with hydrostatic transmission?
> 
> If it is a double clutch did you use the setup tool, or try to wing it?


yes. I used setup tool.


----------



## norman566 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have the clutch ready to go into the transmission, but once I get it close to where I can bolt everything down, the motor won't turn over.


----------



## norman566 (Aug 4, 2018)

Could you give me a call: 541-706-1799 Norm. Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am in the rush of farming, try your New Holland dealer service department. Take your S/N with you so they are not trying to guess what clutch, transmission, and PTO configuration you have.

Three items to check. The pilot bushing in the flywheel can get crushed if misalignment occurs. If you have the live PTO be sure the drive for that is aligned and the PTO disengaged. Make sure the transmission is in neutral if a manual.


----------

